# External HDD Error: "USB device not recognized"



## shikamaru2388 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi!
I have an issue with an LaCie Rikiki external drive. As the title says, I get "USB device not recognized" error in Device manager with "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)" status. The drive does not show up in Disk Management either. I have tried different USB cables on different PCs but with the same result.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

Microsoft Technet said:
			
		

> Code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems
> 
> A device driver notified the operating system that the device failed.
> This circumstance can occur if the device hardware fails or if the device driver fails.


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725873(v=ws.10).aspx

The device might be failing or the driver is encountering problems. Did you have to install any drivers when you first started using it or did it initially work right out of the box?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 27, 2013)

Just remove the drive from it's enclosure and buy another enclosure. You can get them online for a couple of $$


----------



## shikamaru2388 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725873(v=ws.10).aspx
> 
> The device might be failing or the driver is encountering problems. Did you have to install any drivers when you first started using it or did it initially work right out of the box?



No, the drive worked right away, there was no need to instal any drivers. I've tried MS FixIt but it wasn't able to solve the issue.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 27, 2013)

If the external drive is failing on multiple systems, it is the unit which is at fault for whatever reasons.

If the external drive is not under warranty, you will need to dismantle the case and try the drive by attaching it to the PC via SATA power cable and internal SATA controller or HDD docking bay.

BTW MS Fixit rarely 'fixes' anything.


----------



## OverClocker12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Did you assign the drive?
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...indows-7/98ad2be5-b8cf-4cca-9c9c-aef0c57ab531


----------



## silkstone (Apr 10, 2013)

I get that error when i try to attach anything with a dodgy USB cable. Try a different cable, if possible.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 10, 2013)

Make sure you have the USB driver installed.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 10, 2013)

In addition to the other advice offered here, it could be the Rikiki USB controller chip/circuit board.

The only way to confirm this is to take the drive out and put the HD in a desktop or put it in another external case or docking hub.

This way you know it's the HD or enclosure at fault.  I assume you tried another cable.

No mention if the drive is USB 2.0 or 3.0, but I would try both ports to make sure it's not a USB 3.0 driver issue.


----------

